# Question about red color of 94' 325is



## socalE36 (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone know the exact color name (from the brochure) of the bright red on a 94' 325is? I think Imola red is the late model color but not sure about E36 reds.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's written on a sticker under the hood on the shock tower. Presumably this one is Bright Red.


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

If I recall correctly, the last 7 digits of the VIN # defines the color of the car. Any BMW dealer should be able to tell you the precise color name.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

wavewuver said:


> If I recall correctly, the last 7 digits of the VIN # defines the color of the car. Any BMW dealer should be able to tell you the precise color name.


I don't think the VIN shows color. The US dealer system can ID its original color, but that's from database information, not from the VIN itself.


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, I'm basing my answer on what my dealer asked me for when I was looking for touch up paint. I told them my color was alpine white, and they said which version; alpine 1, 2 or 3. They asked me for my VIN # and they said, if I recall correctly, the last 7 digits tell you the precise color name.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

socalE36 said:


> Anyone know the exact color name (from the brochure) of the bright red on a 94' 325is? I think Imola red is the late model color but not sure about E36 reds.


Should be Hellrot (Bright Red)...I believe. And like everybody said, it will be listed on a sticker under the hood. Then you get lightning red and Imola red on the E46 which is actually an M3 only color but available with the ZHP option.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

wavewuver said:


> Well, I'm basing my answer on what my dealer asked me for when I was looking for touch up paint. I told them my color was alpine white, and they said which version; alpine 1, 2 or 3. They asked me for my VIN # and they said, if I recall correctly, the last 7 digits tell you the precise color name.


What I'm saying is there isn't a way to decode the color from the digits in the VIN the way you can decode year, market, body, factory, etc. from it. IIRC, when you order a car, you can still change the paint color after your VIN has been assigned. The change is reflected in BMW's database; that's how they know what color your car is. Not from a number or letter in the VIN.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> Should be Hellrot (Bright Red)...I believe. And like everybody said, it will be listed on a sticker under the hood. Then you get lightning red and Imola red on the E46 which is actually an M3 only color but available with the ZHP option.


Imola has always been a special order option prior to ZHP, and a standard color in other markets (including Canada).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

socalE36 said:


> Anyone know the exact color name (from the brochure) of the bright red on a 94' 325is? I think Imola red is the late model color but not sure about E36 reds.


My 1990 535 is Brilliantrot (Bright Red). You photo looks like the same color.

Your car looks more orange and brighter than Imola.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> That looks like Brilliantrot (Bright Red) to me.
> Same color as my 535i. Your car looks more orange and brighter than Imola.


Isn't Bright Red called Hellrot?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Isn't Bright Red called Hellrot?


Not on my 1990. Maybe they changed the name when they started clearcoating red.

I'll try and get a photo.


----------



## socalE36 (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks for all the reply's! :thumbup: I'll check under the hood and also with the dealer.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Imola has always been a special order option prior to ZHP, and a standard color in other markets (including Canada).


Any color has always been a special order option as far as I'm concerned, but interesting that Imola was a standrd color in Canada. So since any color can be special ordered and Canada gets different....his car could be just about any red they ever offered.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> Any color has always been a special order option as far as I'm concerned, but interesting that it was a standrd color in Canada. I believe the E30 M3 red was briliantrot, kind of a bit more yellow/orange than the standard red on the same models...but since any color can be special orderd and Canada gets different....his car could be just about any red they offered.


There were at least 2 reds on E30M3s, IIRC. Cinnabar Red, and Henna Red. I don't know if Briliant Red was offered. Henna is the more orangish one. The car that's won at Bimmerfest for 2 years is a Henna car. Cinnabar is the one commonly seen on E24M6s.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Isn't Bright Red called Hellrot?


Touchup paint for my 1990 535i. No clearcoat!









Brillantrot was also available on the e30 and e31. I almost bought a red e30 M3 that I _thought_ was brillantrot. Looked like same color as my 535i. At some point BMW started clearcoating red. I'm not sure which reds were available on the e36 :dunno:

Here is my 535i


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> My 1990 535 is Brilliantrot (Bright Red). You photo looks like the same color.
> 
> Your car looks more orange and brighter than Imola.


I disagree on the name of the color of your car.

Brilliantrot = Brilliant Red (paint code 308)

Hellrot = Bright Red (paint code 314)
(note that there was also a Hellrot/Bright Red used on Zs coded 415)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not this again

:eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I have brochures for E36s from 1993-on and as far as I know (and excluding the ti, M3 or any special orders), the regular production red was Hellrot.

Calypso Red metallic was also available at extra cost.

The early M3s offered Mugello Red (274) then switched to Hellrot.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> I'm not sure which reds were available on the e36 :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> not this again
> 
> :eeps: :eeps:


So far, the "C" word has only been used 3x in this thread.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

LMC said:


> I disagree on the name of the color of your car.
> 
> Brilliantrot = Brilliant Red (paint code 308)
> 
> ...


I'm sure you are right.

From the little German I know, I would translate Hellrot as light red or bright red and Brilliantrot as brilliant red.

However, I have seen code 308 paint called bright red in several places. PaintScratch.com

Just found this, looks like a good reference...
http://www.bmw-forums.com/forum/topic11680.html

and way way off topic, I came accross this Lemans BlueM3 on ebay.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok, let us put to rest... give me the last seven characters of your VIN, and I'll tell you the name and color code of your car's paint.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> and way way off topic, I came accross this Lemans BlueM3 on ebay.


Also way off topic, we have a really hot Orient Blue/Blue Top/Cinammon interior M3 cab out on the lot. :yikes: Don't know if I'd pay the $2000 extra, but it sure looks nice!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Also way off topic, we have a really hot Orient Blue/Blue Top/Cinammon interior M3 cab out on the lot. :yikes: Don't know if I'd pay the $2000 extra, but it sure looks nice!


Do you have a link to a photo? We aren't in the market, but I'd like to see it. Orient Blue is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Do you have a link to a photo? We aren't in the market, but I'd like to see it. Orient Blue is one of my favorite colors.


No pics yet... will post one when available.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> No pics yet... will post one when available.


Sorry if the lighting is a bit off... the pics were taken when it was very bright out.


----------

